# Painting horns?



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I was just thinking it might be fun to paint some cute designs on my girls’ horns. Do any of you know anything about this? I’m guessing some paints would be potentially harmful, as I would think the horns would absorb a little bit. Maybe some kind of body paint or face paint made for skin would be safe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It would have to be a safe a easy to remove paint, so yes body or face paint.


Chemical paints would be bad.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I was hoping for more comments on painting horns. I have been pondering this for quite a while. I have found nothing on the internet, though I have not looked very hard. I cannot see painting horns being more dangerous than painting fingernails. It would be nice to know who is who out in the pasture by the colour of their horns. Maybe some nice florescent colours?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Such an awesome idea! I will have to try this on my goats' horns. lol 🤣 and yes, im assuming that anything chemical would not be safe for them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The horns on a goat aid in a type of thermo-regulation towards keeping them cool in hot weather. Sort of like vents in a building helping to disperse heat build up on the inside.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

At the risk of sounding nerdy or obtuse, I have to ask. What do y'all mean by "chemical". Chemicals include things like the oxygen we breath and the water we drink. So it is hard for me to imagine a non-chemical paint.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The horns on a goat aid in a type of thermo-regulation towards keeping them cool in hot weather. Sort of like vents in a building helping to disperse heat build up on the inside.


I have heard that, but it must not be that important since many goats are disbudded and do fine.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Think of using acrylic paints like wearing heavy make up or facial lotions, it clogs the pores and prevents the horn from breathing. I’d use a tempra paint like the stuff they use in grade schools for the kindergarten. Michaels carries it in their kids craft section. it will wash off with rain or just water. Totally safe and non toxic


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I have heard that, but it must not be that important since many goats are disbudded and do fine.


i Have horned and non but the horned have an easier time in the summer versus the disbudded/polled so there’s a lot of truth to it. However most dairy goats have to be dehorned if they’re shown....dumb rule but it is what it is...


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> i Have horned and non but the horned have an easier time in the summer versus the disbudded/polled so there’s a lot of truth to it. However most dairy goats have to be dehorned if they’re shown....dumb rule but it is what it is...


i know right! That is why i don't poll my goats. And i do have one goat who would be show worthy, but she has horns. so yes, i agree with you.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> At the risk of sounding nerdy or obtuse, I have to ask. What do y'all mean by "chemical". Chemicals include things like the oxygen we breath and the water we drink. So it is hard for me to imagine a non-chemical paint.


we mean by paints that are not all natural. And yes, we know that we can not avoid chemicals, but those are natural chemicals that you are talking about. We are talking about man made chemicals.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

EJskeleton said:


> we mean by paints that are not all natural. And yes, we know that we can not avoid chemicals, but those are natural chemicals that you are talking about. We are talking about man made chemicals.


I take it from that that natural chemicals are good and man made chemicals are bad. What about man-make chemicals that also occur naturally?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The point was to use non toxic paint, not create a debate about chemicals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Only use non toxic paint if you do paint them.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The point was to use non toxic paint, not create a debate about chemicals.


I did not realize that asking for clarification of a term used in a sense that I do not understand is considered to be a debate. Nor did I know that debating was frowned upon here.
I guess I better not ask for clarification of "toxic" paint.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep it friendly, please, both of you.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The point was to use non toxic paint, not create a debate about chemicals.


Yes, thank you for that! 💜


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Keep it friendly, please, both of you.


Yes, sorry.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I did not realize that asking for clarification of a term used in a sense that I do not understand is considered to be a debate. Nor did I know that debating was frowned upon here.
> I guess I better not ask for clarification of "toxic" paint.


It’s not that debating is frowned upon here. Plenty of people may give their advice and opinions as they wish. I was just stating earlier how man made chemicals are not healthy. If you wish to disagree, then that is fine. But I am done talking about chemicals, and I don’t want to hijack this thread.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

EJskeleton said:


> Yes, thank you for that! 💜


You're welcome.


----------

